# Pot calls



## bluedot (Mar 11, 2021)

Here are some pots I am working on. The outstanding ambrosia maple came from Eric Rorabaugh. The FBE came from the enchanted forest in Texas. I hesitate to use the FBE but every now and then some one talks me out of one.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 11, 2021)

Good looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

The FBE from the enchanted forest is out of sight gorgeous! Wish Kevin were still around... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

Man, those are nice! I've got to learn to use one someday. Ocassionally a hen wanders into my yard - never had a tom. I have always wondered how they get here - i'm in mid-town you could say.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Man, those are nice! I've got to learn to use one someday. Ocassionally a hen wanders into my yard - never had a tom. I have always wondered how they get here - i'm in mid-town you could say.


We have them on our roof at home a couple times a week. I saw the chicken on Kauai




(Not really a chicken)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

Are the silver pheasants wild?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Are the silver pheasants wild?


It was on the trail of a zipline thing we did. He hung out where the guides would set up lunch so wild might be a stretch but he was free.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2021)

Look what came to breakfast

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2021)

Dan, those are great looking. 
Kevin's stash was top notch....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2021)

Rio’s


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 12, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Look what came to breakfast
> 
> View attachment 205023


Danged - whoda thunk it possible?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Danged - whoda thunk it possible?


"Paradise"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

